# Job Searching



## maatnat777 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am considering relocating to Kaula Lumpur, Malaysia with a friend and would like explore teaching opportunities there. I am certified in Art, Spanish, Educational Leadership, and Learning Disabilites. What is the likelihood of finding a good job there? What are some good employment sites that you can recommend? Maatnat777


----------



## Toby Tyke (Dec 29, 2012)

A lot of international teaching posts go on the TES.co.uk website. I have a teaching job (biology) starting in KL this year. It was advertised on the site. All UK teaching jobs are advertised on it. It appears that most Malaysian international schools teach the British curriculum so it makes sense to recruit foreign teachers with experience of it.


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

Basically as above use standard teacher recruitment like TES/Search Associates and their job fairs. Don't come to Malaysia without a job though- chances of getting a job here while here very low and you would be offered a "local" package.

By certified btw usually only UK, US and Australian certification considered acceptable or worthwhile.


----------

